
Fully automated UV unwrapping for arbitrary meshes. (Siggraph 2018) - quelsolaar
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5CXPL7-RwM
======
eboyjr
I'm halfway into the video and it seems like an impressive use of half a
million lines of code. The developer(s) is a UV artist himself and says the
algorithm's process is close to how he would do things himself. He discusses
the entire algorithm but it comes down to identifying different features like
hard flattish surfaces, cones, strips, smooth surfaces, etc and handling them
independently.

It's probably not open source. It says email Quel Solaar for licensing. He is
targeting game studios before moving on to film vfx studios.

